# Faltblatt



## Natacom (26. März 2004)

hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein faltblatt aus einem din a4 blatt erstellen, am besten mit word, wo gibt es denn dafür eine passende vorlage? oder gibt es ein anderes programm mit dem man das gut machen kann?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. März 2004)

lol...   

Wolltest Du nicht 'ne Schulungsfirma aufmachen?

Word -> Format -> Spalten


----------



## Natacom (26. März 2004)

das mit den spalten weiss ich auch 
ich dachte es gäb ne praktische vorlage wo man die passende falz schon hat und so, aber ich habs jetzt mit den spalten gemacht...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Natacom _
> *...wo man die passende falz schon hat und so, aber ich habs jetzt mit den spalten gemacht... *



Haken bei "Zwischenlinie" setzen!


----------

